# Berry period



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Just thought to have a discussion on this. I've thought for CRS and most dwarf shrimps we keep, females get berried for about 4 weeks plus/minus a few days depending on the temperature, assuming the eggs aren't kicked. 

I have a female CRS that was berried at around Jan 10, and guess what, it's still full of it. It's in a tank without heater in my basement, temp ranges from 17-19 in that tank. Now, I thought that's normal since the tank temp is low. I have another tank I have a heater in and set to 22. I have one in there that got berried at Jan 12, and it's still berried ?! These shrimps are just full of mysteries.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

some of my crs got berried somewhere in December but still holding the eggs until now:confused


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

Thats generally normal as the lower temps cause the gestation peroid to be extended. Nothing to worry about just an increased painstaking wait for the shrimplets


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey randy dont know if this helps but I usually have tanks with no heaters and when I do use a heater I increase temps to 24. I notice a difference in carring times but I never tried 22c so I cant say for sure.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I've seen the table of temp/gestation period for shrimps, but I didn't think it would be like near 40 days. I'm not worried as there's nothing I can do ;-)

BTW, there is also one OEBT that has been berried for over 40 days, and I think it's absorbing the eggs back as the eggs are getting less and less and back into the belly, as opposed to almost exposed when near releasing.


----------



## MananaP (Jul 6, 2012)

If this tanks have many shrimps & babies(hiding spots like plants) you can't really say that it has carried the eggs that long. I say this because i have had female shrimps berried again right after dropping eggs, this might be the case. However this is only one opinion i have experienced first hand. If you have this female by itself in a tank and monitor it everyday without a male presence then that would be amazing 40+ days of gestation period and still not hatching.


----------

